# Inclure un film avi dans iTunes



## StoneGuad (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'ai lu qq part que iTunes était capable de lire tout ce que QuickTime lit.

Je dispose d'un film en .avi sur mon Disque dur qui est parfaitement lu par quicktime.

Voulant au final le lire dans mon ipod Touch, je veux d'abord le glisser dans la liste "Films" de iTunes pour le convertir ensuite dans "avancé".

ce dernier refuse.

Comment procéder ?


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2009)

même sujet http://forums.macg.co/aide-itunes/i...-que-ce-soit-de-visuel-sur-itunes-247765.html là, juste quatre fils en dessous


----------



## StoneGuad (5 Janvier 2009)

????
Le probleme reste entier ! 
le fil que tu m'indiques se termine par 
" Je vous annonçe que j'ai enfin trouvé une solution à mon problème. Ne me demandez pas quelle manipulation j'ai effectué, je ne saurais pas vous répondre !"

Suis tres content que cette personne ai resolu son probleme , mais je ne sais pas comment !


----------



## twinworld (5 Janvier 2009)

La réponse se situe dans ce post.


wath68 a dit:


> Tu dois convertir tes vidéos au format d'iTunes (MP4 OU M4V) pour pouvoir les lire. Itunes ne lit pas les AVI.


et pour convertir, on peut utiliser plusieurs applications, dont ffmpeg ou isquint.


----------



## poumtatalia (26 Décembre 2011)

Franchement c'est pas malin de la part d'Apple. Quelle bêtise, quelle suffisance!


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Décembre 2011)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Je dispose d'un film en .avi sur mon Disque dur qui est parfaitement lu par quicktime.
> 
> Voulant au final le lire dans mon ipod Touch, je veux d'abord le glisser dans la liste "Films" de iTunes ce dernier refuse.
> Comment procéder ?



En premier>>>Convertir ton .avi en mp4
Ensuite >>>>>fichier>>>>ajouter à la bibliothèque.


----------



## George78 (27 Décembre 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> La réponse se situe dans ce post.
> 
> et pour convertir, on peut utiliser plusieurs applications, dont ffmpeg ou isquint.


.. en gratos, j'utilise Handbrake, je suis ravi.. shankar.. :rateau:


----------



## MaciPhan (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

C est marrant, je suis passe par la aussi dans ma quette d integration de ma bibliotheque video dans iTunes.
Ecoutes il y a une maniere efficace mais payante, cela s appelle Videodrive d Aroona, c est un logiciel que je recommande a tous ceux comme ma soeur qui n ont pas trop envie de s insvestir dans le bichonage de leur bibliotheque video sur iTunes.
Le mode de fonctionnement de ce soft est simpme il cree un fichier/ lien de reference vers ton film en avi avec son srt s il y a. Cele suffit pour berner iTunes et il lit le film comme un film normal.
Seul probleme c est que l integration s arrete a iTunes et a FrontRow, pas possible de passer la video sur l Appletv ou un iMachin.
T auras l affiche, le resume et le genre qui viendront avec la video.
Si tu veux aller plus loin convertis tes DVDs avec Handbrake et ensuite utilises Subler pour renseigner ton film avec le casting, le real, le producteur, les scenaristes, le synopsis et etc.
L avi ne permet pas de tags avances, c est dommage de passer par des usines a gaz comme XBMC et Plex ou des softs francophobes comme Boxee pour qu un film  avi depasse sa miserable existence de conteneur.
C est pour ca qu un bon m4v c est si bien quand c est bien fait avec des programmes comme Subler ou iDentify, on arrive a un resultat qui depasse de loin les choix saugrenus d Apple sur son iTunes store comme la qualite en berne des videos, et la vost inexistante.


----------



## StoneGuad (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci a tous de vos réponses a ma question posée depuis 2009, mais je crois que le sens de mon interrogation n'a pas été compris, ou que putot j'ai mal soumis le cas : 

- Nous savons que Quicktime lit les avi et bien d'autres formats non-Apple via Perian.
- Nous savons que iTunes n'est pas un lecteur de vidéo a proprement parler mais un gestionnaire tres évolué de fichiers multimédia, et surtout qu'il lit les vidéos en se servant de Quicktime.

Si Quicktime lit les avi, pourquoi quand on passe par itunes, l'opération est impossible ?

Et puis franchement, si Apple tient tant que ca a ses mp4, pourquoi iTunes n&#8217;effectue il pas une conversion automatique du avi ou quelqu'autre format  vers son mp4 quand on fait glisser dans sa liste de Bibliothèque ?
Convertir son fichier vidéo d'origine depuis avi ou autre vers le mp4, ca, on sait le faire, il y a maintenant pléthore de logiciels qui le permettent.
Mais alors quel boulot ! Pour simplement intégrer une vidéo dans iTunes, passage obligé pour atterrir dans son iPod ou iPhone ! 

&#8226; Apropos d'autre chose... Comment fait - on avec la derniere version de iTunes pour lire ses vidéos dans la petite fenêtre en bas a gauche au lieu du plein écran ?
Merci à tous


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

ITunes>Présentation>Lecture vidéo>Dans le visualiseur d'illustrations

Attention, avec OS X 10.7 iTunes utilise directement les bibliothèques CoreAudio et Core Media pour la lecture donc le VTDecoderXPCService.

Pour lire un avi sans devoir le réencoder il y avait une astuce avec QuickTime 7 *Pro* qui consistait à créer un lien de référence vers la séquence et d'importer celui-ci dans iTunes.

QuickTime 7 > Enregistrer sous... > Enregistrer comme lien de référence

Je n'ai plus utilisé cela depuis 10.5. Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne encore avec 10.7 et tous les changements apportés à QuickTime X et iTunes.


----------



## StoneGuad (28 Décembre 2011)

*"]ITunes>Présentation>Lecture vidéo>Dans le visualiseur d'illustrations"*

Merci de l'info que j'avais deja, MoonWalker, mais cet item est en grisé.
Dans quelle situation se valide t-il ?
*
"Attention, avec OS X 10.7 iTunes utilise directement les bibliothèques CoreAudio et Core Media pour la lecture donc le VTDecoderXPCService."
* 
Ok ! Donc Quicktime n'est plus en rapport direct avec iTunes ?
*
"Pour lire un avi sans devoir le réencoder il y avait une astuce avec QuickTime 7 **Pro qui consistait à créer un lien de référence vers la séquence et d'importer celui-ci dans iTunes.
QuickTime 7 > Enregistrer sous... > Enregistrer comme lien de référence"
*
Je ne connaissais pas. Interessant. A suivre.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

Il faut qu'une vidéo soit active en lecture.



Sur 10.7 Lion, iTunes et QuickTime X sont indépendants. Néanmoins, ils partagent les mêmes frameworks CoreMedia. Comme QuickTime X, iTunes pour 10.7 Lion est Cocoa et 64 bits. Des limitations nouvelles en découlent.

Apple recommande même de lancer iTunes en 32 bits pour lire certains formats vidéos.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3771?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sur 10.6 iTunes reste une application Carbon liée à de vieux frameworks de l'architecture QuickTime (l'architecture, pas le Player).

La question est de savoir si iTunes 10 pour Lion est capable de lire autre chose que les formats natifs gérés par le système : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3775?viewlocale=fr_FR

On gagne Cocoa, les 64 bits, l'accélération matérielle, mais aussi des limitations en sus.

Apple pense iTunes avant tout comme un lecteur dédié à ses iBidules et donc de ses formats MPEG-4, du H264 et de l'aac.


Concernant l'astuce, cela fonctionnait dans la mesure où c'était l'architecture QuickTime qui prenait le relais et gérait le codec tiers via un plugin additionnel (Perian ou Divx par exemple).

Maintenant, si QuickTime X peut lire ces mêmes vidéos via un processus appelé LegacyMediaBridge, je ne sais si iTunes est capable de la même prouesse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

Après test, l'astuce fonctionne à la condition que iTunes 10 pour Lion soit lancé en 32 bits.


----------



## StoneGuad (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci de tes tuyaux lumineux, MoonWalker, ils m'ont servi.


----------



## kriss83 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je m'incruste un peu dans ce sujet car j'ai 1 question par rapport a handbrake... Je transforme mes films pour les mettre dans itunes jusqu'à la aucun problème mais je voudrais savoir comment je peux faire pour que mon film prenne la totalité de l'écran(sur le mac ou sur l'atv sans avoir des bandes noires au dessus et dessous. 
Y a t-il un réglage via itunes ou directement avec handbrake ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## George78 (16 Janvier 2012)

... faut respecter le ratio de pixels, kriss, si  non ça le fait pas..
Si ton film fait 633*272 par exemple, tu dois convertir en 633*272 et rentrer ces valeurs lá, sinon c'est la caque, il te rebalance tout dans son format par défaut, genre 640*480, d'oú image biaisée..


----------



## kriss83 (16 Janvier 2012)

George78 a dit:


> ... faut respecter le ratio de pixels, kriss, si  non ça le fait pas..
> Si ton film fait 633*272 par exemple, tu dois convertir en 633*272 et rentrer ces valeurs lá, sinon c'est la caque, il te rebalance tout dans son format par défaut, genre 640*480, d'oú image biaisée..



oK,

Merci


----------

